# Heads Up



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Just a heads up to those that ride in Lake County. Due to the roads being torn up ( donuts in intersections) several townships are considering closing them to atv's.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

you know I see stupid stuff like that, and I say to myself, one day we will no longer be able to do this, cause of the STUPIDNESS of other People.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

starky said:


> Just a heads up to those that ride in Lake County. Due to the roads being torn up ( donuts in intersections) several townships are considering closing them to atv's.


I live in Luther and townships will not put up with the idiots much longer, nearly every dirt intersection or trail crossing is usually torn up especially after the weekends.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

luthergoomer said:


> I live in Luther and townships will not put up with the idiots much longer, nearly every dirt intersection or trail crossing is usually torn up especially after the weekends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They still won't be able to ban plated SxS's from using their roads. I may have to get plates for my Teryx4 if they close down the roads to ORV's. Then I will be able to ride 55 mph down the road instead of 25 mph and I will be able to drive down NFS roads as well. I'm not the guilty party, but I won't let myself be punished by other peoples stupidity. I wish they would impound their ORV's for a month when caught speeding and doing donuts. That would get peoples attention.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> They still won't be able to ban plated SxS's from using their roads. I may have to get plates for my Teryx4 if they close down the roads to ORV's. Then I will be able to ride 55 mph down the road instead of 25 mph and I will be able to drive down NFS roads as well. I'm not the guilty party, but I won't let myself be punished by other peoples stupidity. I wish they would impound their ORV's for a month when caught speeding and doing donuts. That would get peoples attention.


I've trailered to the trails before and I can again if I have to, this crap has to stop, but it won't until closed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

luthergoomer said:


> I've trailered to the trails before and I can again if I have to, this crap has to stop, but it won't until closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The amount of ORV's in Lake County has be unbelievable this summer. I have never seen so many go past our cabin. I would say that 90% of the ones that went buy our cabin Labor Day weekend were following the rules. I did see a group go buy with little kids riding their own quads with no headlights. The problem is lack of enforcement, even though the violators say otherwise. I haven't seen a CO up there riding in years and rarely see a sheriff. Trails/Routes would be more congested and accidents would rise if they were to close down the roads. Rumor is that NFS roads may open in the near future, which would be great for me, because I'm on the west side of M-37.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> The amount of ORV's in Lake County has be unbelievable this summer. I have never seen so many go past our cabin. I would say that 90% of the ones that went buy our cabin Labor Day weekend were following the rules. I did see a group go buy with little kids riding their own quads with no headlights. The problem is lack of enforcement, even though the violators say otherwise. I haven't seen a CO up there riding in years and rarely see a sheriff. Trails/Routes would be more congested and accidents would rise if they were to close down the roads. Rumor is that NFS roads may open in the near future, which would be great for me, because I'm on the west side of M-37.


Law enforcement is out there but they can't be everywhere at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I think ive seen the donuts almost like trafoc circles from people going in circles. What is the point of these?


----------

